# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  لتفتيح الجسم بالكامل فى 5 ايام (لكل عرايس المنتدى)

## دعاء ثابت

السلام عليكم
الخلطة دى جميلة جدا جدا وبتعمل على تفتيح الجسم وتقشيرة وتلميعة وتوحيد لونة فى 5 ايام فقط وبتناسب كل انواع البشرة
انا كتبت الخلطة دى بعد ما سالتنى عضوة جديدة اسمها افروزتى عن جدول للعرايس وربنا يتمم للكل بخير يارب
المكونات
علبة جليسوليد كبيرة
كوب عصير لمون 
2 معلقة قهوة 
يتم خلط المكونات جيدا جدا وهتبقى شكلها سائل زى اللوشن بنرطب الجسم بالماء الدافىء وبعديين ندهن الجسم كاملا بالوجة بالخلطة دى لمدة نص ساعة وبعديين نجيب ملح الحليب الملح دة بيتباع فى الصيدليات وفوايدة انة بيفتح البشرة جدا ولو ملقتيش ملح الحليب دة استبدلية بالملح العادى الناعم افركى جسمك بالملح فرك خفيف مع اتجاة الساعة بشكل دائرى وبعديين اشطفى جسمك بالماء الدافى ويجب ترطيب الجسم بعدها ويفضل بالجلسريين السايل المضاف الية نقطتين لمون استمرى يوميا لمدة 5 ايام والكمية دى تكفى بس حطيها فى التلاجة وهستنى الردود على النتيجة منكم ويارب تعجبكم 
على فكرة الخلطة دى غير التفتيح كمان بتقلل السلوليت بسبب وجود الكافيين اللى فى القهوة دة غير الفوايد الرهيبة المعروفة للقهوة فى التفتيح والتقشير
تقبلوا حبى 
دعاء

----------


## افروزتى

مرسى ياقمر هاجربها ان شاء الله من بكره

----------


## konouz

شكرا دودى هجرب واقولك حبيبتى

----------


## aynad

*شكلها حلو الطريقة دي يا دودو
خلينا نجرب
ميرسي يا حبي علي الطريقة التحفة دي*

----------


## redag

ميرسى يادودى تسلم ايدك ياجميل

----------


## الاميره همس

شكرا دودى على الوصفة و دايما وصفاتك رائعة

بس سؤال الوصفة دى شاملة تفتيح الجسم بالكامل يعنى انتى فاهمانى طبعا

كمان انا اعرف ان الوصفات دى بمجرد مابتوقفى استخدامها الجسم بيرجع زى الاول

خصوصا اذا كان داخل فى الخلطة كريمات يعنى انا سمعت كده طبعا اكيد انتى ادرى

بس ياريت توضحى النقطة دى 

و ثانكس يا قمر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> مرسى ياقمر هاجربها ان شاء الله من بكره


شكرا لمرورك يا افروزتى وهستنى تجربى وتردى عليا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا دودى هجرب واقولك حبيبتى


ازيك يا حنان عاملة اية يا قمر وحشانى وهستنى لما تجربى وتردى عليا
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *شكلها حلو الطريقة دي يا دودو
> خلينا نجرب
> ميرسي يا حبي علي الطريقة التحفة دي*


ازيك يا نودة عاملة اية شكرا يا قمر على مرورك وسلميلى على دودى اند بودى وكمان سلميلى على دينا ودعاء قوى قوى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ميرسى يادودى تسلم ايدك ياجميل


يا حبيبة قلبى شكرا لمرورك الجميل وتسلم ايدك انتى على مرورك دة

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا دودى على الوصفة و دايما وصفاتك رائعة
> 
> بس سؤال الوصفة دى شاملة تفتيح الجسم بالكامل يعنى انتى فاهمانى طبعا
> 
> كمان انا اعرف ان الوصفات دى بمجرد مابتوقفى استخدامها الجسم بيرجع زى الاول
> 
> خصوصا اذا كان داخل فى الخلطة كريمات يعنى انا سمعت كده طبعا اكيد انتى ادرى
> 
> بس ياريت توضحى النقطة دى 
> ...


ازيك يا هموسة يارب تكونى بخير بصى ياقمر هى بتفتح كل الجسم فعلا وبالنسبة لموضوع ان الكريمات الخاصة بالتفتيح دة صح ويمكن انا قلت الكلام دة اكتر من مرة فى اكتر من موضوع ليا قب كدة بس الكلام دة يا قمر للكريمات الخاصة بالتبيض زى روتاج وفيراندلفلى ومنيرفا ورتن اية وليكوسيد ار ودول بيحتوا على مبيضات كيميائية بتفتح البشرة لفترة محدودة  ولما بنتركها بترجع البشرة زى الاول ويمكن اسوا كمان وانا دايما بنصح بعدم استخدام الكريمات دى ودايما بنصح اننا نستخدم الحاجات الطبيعية حتى لو بتاخد وقت لان نتيجتها مضمونة دا غير ان نتيجتها بتستمر ومبترجعش البشرة زى الاول وبالنسبة  لكريم الجليسوليد انا دايما بنصح بية لانة عبارة عن جلسرين ولانولين والاتنين دول ممتازيين جدا بالنسبة للبشرة يعنى هو جلسريين مجمد على هيئة كريم بلاضافة لنسبة المواد الحافظة الضرورية وبالنسبة المحدودة للحفاظ علية من التلف 
هستنى ردك يا قمر على التجربة وشكرا لمرورك الجميل مرة تانية 
دعاء

----------


## الاميره همس

شكرا لاهتمامك و ذوقك يا قمر 

بس انتى ليكى وصفة تانية لكريم جليسوليد 

يعنى تنصحى بايه اكتر يعنى اى ماسك فيهم نتيجته فعالة اكتر 

كمان بعد ردك ان شاء الله هاعمله و هاقولك النتيجة طبعا 

بس ليا سؤال لو فى مسام مفتوحة خصوصا فى منطقة الانف دى تتعالج ازاى بحيث 

ترجع طبيعية لانى اعرف ان ماء الورد بتفتح المسام و غالبا مفيش ماسك للوجه من غير

ماء ورد بس بليز عايزة اعرف ازاى اعالج موضوع المسام 

و ثانكس ليكى

----------


## mero1000

شكلها وصفة حلوة يادودو بس المشكلة هقعد نصف ساعة فى الحمام كدة هتلج

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا لاهتمامك و ذوقك يا قمر 
> 
> بس انتى ليكى وصفة تانية لكريم جليسوليد 
> 
> يعنى تنصحى بايه اكتر يعنى اى ماسك فيهم نتيجته فعالة اكتر 
> 
> كمان بعد ردك ان شاء الله هاعمله و هاقولك النتيجة طبعا 
> 
> بس ليا سؤال لو فى مسام مفتوحة خصوصا فى منطقة الانف دى تتعالج ازاى بحيث 
> ...


اولا شكرا ليكى يا اميرة على مرورك الجميل بصى يا قمر الطريقتين كويسين اللى تريحك فيهم اعمليها وبالنسبة لغلق المسام مفيش احسن من التلج خلى معظم ماسكاتك مثلجة وياريت ماء الورد تحطية فى التلاجة قبل الاستخدام على اى ماسك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكلها وصفة حلوة يادودو بس المشكلة هقعد نصف ساعة فى الحمام كدة هتلج


معلش يا ميرو لاجل الورد يتلج العليق

----------


## بنت بلاد

هاجربها وان شاء الله مايبقى لون جسمى زى القهوة كخخخخخخخخخخخخ سلملم

----------


## hams_2006

تسلم اديكي يادعاء وصفه حلوه بجد وانا جربتها النهارده ونتيجتها هايله ومن اول استخدام اكيد بعد 5 ايام هبقي فله ههههههههههههههه  جزاك الله خير ياقمر .

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> هاجربها وان شاء الله مايبقى لون جسمى زى القهوة كخخخخخخخخخخخخ سلملم


غاليتى ست بلاد متقلقيش من لون القهوة مش هيعمل حاجة وهستنى تجربى وتردى عليا شكرا لمرورك يا قمر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> تسلم اديكي يادعاء وصفه حلوه بجد وانا جربتها النهارده ونتيجتها هايله ومن اول استخدام اكيد بعد 5 ايام هبقي فله ههههههههههههههه  جزاك الله خير ياقمر .


ازيك يا همس منورة حبيبتى شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا قمر وان شاء الله تبقى فلة دايما يا قمر

----------


## بنت بلاد

> غاليتى ست بلاد متقلقيش من لون القهوة مش هيعمل حاجة وهستنى تجربى وتردى عليا شكرا لمرورك يا قمر


بسم *الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم   جابربها بس اسمى بنت بلاد مش ست وتشكرى *

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> بسم *الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم   جابربها بس اسمى بنت بلاد مش ست وتشكرى *


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة معلش يا بنت بلاد على الخطا دة واهلا بيكى وهستنى تجربى وتردى عليا
دعاء

----------


## طالبة علم

*تسلمي يادوعا* 
*جت ف وقتها الخلطة دي* 
*اصل صحبتي بتتجوز ومدوخاني معاها* 
*عاى فكرة وحشاني*
* مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *تسلمي يادوعا* 
> *جت ف وقتها الخلطة دي* 
> *اصل صحبتي بتتجوز ومدوخاني معاها* 
> *عاى فكرة وحشاني*
> * مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت*


حبيبة قلبى ازيك يا قمر انتى فيين من فترة مش باينة والله انتى اللى وحشانى مووووووووت ووحشنى كل الناس اللى فى المنتدى والف مبروك لصاحبتك وعقبالك يارب 
دعاء

----------


## بوناسيرا

شكرا ليكى يا دعاء ..بس كريم الجليسوليد موجود في الصيدليات ؟؟

----------


## بصمات عابرة

سلام الله عليكم.أختكم من المغرب هل تقبلون بي في منتداكم الذي أقل ما يقال روعة.

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا ليكى يا دعاء ..بس كريم الجليسوليد موجود في الصيدليات ؟؟


بوناسيرا حبيبتى ازيك يا قمر ويارب تكونى بخير واة يا قمر الجليسوليد موجود فى الصيدليات وهستنى تجربى وتردى عليا
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> سلام الله عليكم.أختكم من المغرب هل تقبلون بي في منتداكم الذي أقل ما يقال روعة.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اهلا بيكى يا قمر معانا واهلا باهل المغرب حبيبتى طبعا انتى منورانا ويشرفنا اشتراكك معانا والاروع هو عضويتك معانا 
وفى انتظارك دايما وعايزيين نشوفك علطول
تقبلى تحياتى
دعاء

----------


## بصمات عابرة

:M (37):  
اناجد مبسوطة بترحيبك الرائع. وأكاد لا أصدق أنك أجبتيني. أقدر مجهوداتك التي تبدلينها لمساعدة البنات. أنا من أشد المعجبات بمواضعك و تواضعك.فيك من يكتم السر : أنا اشتركت في المنتدى لأتعرف عليك وأستفيد منك. 

فشكرا  و جزاك الله كل خير.

----------


## احبك يا دعاء

الله يرزقك الفردوس الاعلى على طيبتك وحب الخير للاخواتك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> اناجد مبسوطة بترحيبك الرائع. وأكاد لا أصدق أنك أجبتيني. أقدر مجهوداتك التي تبدلينها لمساعدة البنات. أنا من أشد المعجبات بمواضعك و تواضعك.فيك من يكتم السر : أنا اشتركت في المنتدى لأتعرف عليك وأستفيد منك. 
> 
> فشكرا  و جزاك الله كل خير.


انا اللى مبسوطة بيكى وشرف كبير ليا انك تكونى متابعة مواضيعى وشرف اكبر انك تشتركى علشانى وعايزة اشوفك معانا باستمرار يا قمر واى سؤال ليكى انا حاضرة وانا يسعدنى اننا نكون اصدقاء كمان 
وشكرا ليكى انتى يا قمر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الله يرزقك الفردوس الاعلى على طيبتك وحب الخير للاخواتك


ولكى مثلة يا حبيبة قلبى شكرا ليكى دعواتك الجميلة وبارك الله فيكى واى سؤال انا معاكى واتمنى وجودك  الدائم معانا ومشاركاتك لينا باستمرار 
دعاء

----------


## بنت بلاد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة معلش يا بنت بلاد على الخطا دة واهلا بيكى وهستنى تجربى وتردى عليا
> دعاء



جربتها ياستى حلوة مرة بس مش ميه ميه كخخخخخخخخخخ

والله حلوة مرة وبصراحه انت يادعاء خبيرة مرة موووووووت :M (11):

----------

